# In Loving Memory of Missy - Video Tribute



## Saltshaker (Dec 4, 2013)

My first post here and although I still miss my baby girl Missy, I wanted people to see what a wonderful dog she was to me. I rescued her from a Pittsburgh shelter in 2006 and she passed away suddenly on Friday 11/29/13 from a tumor on her heart. There was barely any warning and I am still coping with my loss but if you even have 3 minutes of your time then please take a look at my video I made in her memory. Thanks.
In Loving Memory of Missy - YouTube


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful video.

I am sorry for your loss, Hemangio has robbed several of us and always to soon.

Hugz


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. We lost ours in May. Touching video.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I lost my 8.5 year old male to hermangiosarcoma in May of 2012. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. The video is a beautiful tribute. Thank you for rescuing her and giving her a good home where she was loved and taken care of. 

I Only Wanted You

Author unknown

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I loved the video, what a dear girl. Bless her heart, rest in peace, missy. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care, welcome to the board.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. What a lovely video tribute.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Missy


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

What a sweet girl, her behavior reminds me of a mixture between my border collie mix (klondike) and Chari (my shepherd) The pain is hard to deal with, I lost my Chari the day before your girl passed. 

It was slighly unexpected for us too, it's hard and shocking to deal with. I wish you peace from it. 

I don't think any shepherd lets us know something is wrong. They tend to stay strong and happy for us even when in pain. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful video tribute. She was a beautiful and sweet girl. She looks and acts a lot like my Heidi. R.I.P. Missy.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im so sorry you lost your girl. What a beautiful tribute. She looks deeply loved and happy. She had what so many animals would love to have, a owner that loved her with all their heart.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great tribute for Missy. I am sorry for your loss  Rest in peace beautiful girl....


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Missy was a beautiful girl, very glad you were able rescue her and give her loving home. Thanks for sharing, very nice tribute.


----------



## Saltshaker (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you so much to everyone and their kind words. I really do appreciate the support. It has not been an easy week, I finally got to see Missy one more time before she was cremated. The people at the cemetery were so nice and they gave me her ashes which I have now. She will stay with me until my time comes. Once again, thanks for the warm support and taking the time to see my video.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful and sweet Missy. We lost our Daisy a year ago to the same disease. Your video shows just how much missy loved and was loved and lets others see her beauty and grace. Take care. Run free Missy run free.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Missy is a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl. She seemed like such a sweet girls in your tribute. You gave her a great life and she loved you for it. I think the bond with a rescued dog can be just as special as raising a puppy. I know it must have been tough to suddenly have to say goodye. I could see in her eyes how much she appreciated the life you shared with her. I hope you find peace knowing you gave her a great life and she will loves you forever for that. I know it takes time. Peace. RIP Missy... Keep us posted on any new dogs in your life.


----------



## jaybizy1800 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your video, she was a beautiful dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Missy was a beautiful girl and it is easy to see why you would miss her so much.

Your video was a very nice tribute.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## MissingMissy (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, I also lost my Missy, on December 10th. She was only 5 years old, and died very suddenly due to twisted intestines. She was the sweetest, most loving and loyal dog I have ever known. She took her last breath in my arms, and although the pain is still strong, she gave me the best 5 years of my life. 

R.I.P. both Missy's. xx

Beautiful video, that reminded me so much of my own Missy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful, sweet, lovely girl! I loved so much the way you were talking to her! You had such a deep love for each other! God bless you and your whole family in your loss! Missy reading was precious, her playing in the snow, and wearing the cap! Kids were wonderful with her! Very touching!! Thank you for sharing this special girl with us!


----------

